# apartment,gite rental urgently required near Moraira



## leplanchon (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, first post here, I actually live in France and have an aunt that lives in spain, she has been taken very ill and I am planning on driving down tomorrow to see her and support my mum who is flying out form the UK,, I need somewhere for my wife and I to stay, does anyone have or know of a little gite or apartment, not fussed about location to services but the area required is

somewhere in or near Moraira

Must be cheap as we dont have a lot of money

Dates required I think would be 4th/5th - around 11th /12th June

Hope someone can help, many thanks

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Hope all goes well for you, have a look through this link, it may help

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

leplanchon said:


> Hi, first post here, I actually live in France and have an aunt that lives in spain, she has been taken very ill and I am planning on driving down tomorrow to see her and support my mum who is flying out form the UK,, I need somewhere for my wife and I to stay, does anyone have or know of a little gite or apartment, not fussed about location to services but the area required is
> 
> somewhere in or near Moraira
> 
> ...


Try this, nearly 200 in Moraira,. Self catering holiday villas, apartments, cottages, for rental worldwide

You won't have any trouble, Moraira is like a ghost town at the moment.

Good luck, and I hope that things take a turn for the better.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Try this, nearly 200 in Moraira,. Self catering holiday villas, apartments, cottages, for rental worldwide
> 
> You won't have any trouble, Moraira is like a ghost town at the moment.
> 
> Good luck, and I hope that things take a turn for the better.



out of interest why is it a ghost town ????


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

paul44 said:


> out of interest why is it a ghost town ????


Because of something called a recession, that has seen holiday bookings plummet to an all time low, or perhaps you haven't heard. 

The mind boggles.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Because of something called a recession, that has seen holiday bookings plummet to an all time low, or perhaps you haven't heard.
> 
> The mind boggles.


This one amazes me tho Crookesey, I've got visitors at the moment and we've been going to all the usual touristy places with them (as you do) and everywhere we've gona has been heaving!! Couldnt park in Carihuela, so we went further down the coast into Los Almamos and we got the last space in an enormous car park, hard pushed to find a less than bursting café, streets and beach were full! We went to Fuengirola and altho not quite as bad, it was certainly very busy.

When I picked em up from the ariport at Malaga, that was really busy too. My friends husband works for a golfing holiday company and he's having a record year.............. ???

I know what they're saying on the news etc and yes there are signs of places closing along the costas, but it still seems business as usual everywhere I look!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

My friend has just come over from Ireland on a packed flight. Another flight from Ireland landed almost the same time...packed!! The reason the flights were packed is because they have taken 2 flights off the agenda. Seems all are going west of Malaga cos they aint coming here!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> My friend has just come over from Ireland on a packed flight. Another flight from Ireland landed almost the same time...packed!! The reason the flights were packed is because they have taken 2 flights off the agenda. Seems all are going west of Malaga cos they aint coming here!!



Strange isnt it!!! We've also noticed (cos my son is totally obsessed with planes and we can see the airport from our house) that the main airlines have recently started using bigger planes from Gatwick. My lot came over on a packed A330 instead of the usual A321

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Strange isnt it!!! We've also noticed (cos my son is totally obsessed with planes and we can see the airport from our house) that the main airlines have recently started using bigger planes from Gatwick. My lot came over on a packed A330 instead of the usual A321
> 
> Jo xxx


?Que pasa aqui? I have no idea what's going on. So stuffed bigger planes from Gatwick. How about the timetables. Are there less flights? More economical to fly bigger planes less often? A good project for your son if he has the patience


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> ?Que pasa aqui? I have no idea what's going on. So stuffed bigger planes from Gatwick. How about the timetables. Are there less flights? More economical to fly bigger planes less often? A good project for your son if he has the patience



A little project for him!!!!! he's anal enough to count them all. From what I can see ithere are just as many flights as last year, monarch have reduced, but thats balanced out by aer lingus picking up some of their routes. There are also more coming in from other countries, Belgium, scandi, russia... have new airlines flying in

We had major excitement on Sunday cos a big russian cargo plane landed at Malaga "an antonov"???? (or summat like that). He made me drive to the end of the runway (near us in a place called Zapata) and we had to sit there and stare at it!! Big ****** tho, it dwarfed the other planes!

Jo xxxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> This one amazes me tho Crookesey, I've got visitors at the moment and we've been going to all the usual touristy places with them (as you do) and everywhere we've gona has been heaving!! Couldnt park in Carihuela, so we went further down the coast into Los Almamos and we got the last space in an enormous car park, hard pushed to find a less than bursting café, streets and beach were full! We went to Fuengirola and altho not quite as bad, it was certainly very busy.
> 
> When I picked em up from the ariport at Malaga, that was really busy too. My friends husband works for a golfing holiday company and he's having a record year.............. ???
> 
> ...


I always look out for the shuttered down apartments and villas with no sign of life. My mate, who's villa we go to near Moraira, has only 7 weeks booked for this year.

The hotels are doing OK, but they have been booked on 2008 costings, let's see what next years prices bring.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> I always look out for the shuttered down apartments and villas with no sign of life. My mate, who's villa we go to near Moraira, has only 7 weeks booked for this year.
> 
> The hotels are doing OK, but they have been booked on 2008 costings, let's see what next years prices bring.


I guess we're looking at different guages of the situation arent we. I dont know about holiday villa rentals... or hotels come to that... I just look at the tourist resorts and the ammount of people about

Jo xxx


----------



## ged (Jan 7, 2009)

Just back from Calpe,didnt look that much different to us-and we've been going there for 15 years-mind you the roads down to Moraira from Calpe are enough to put any one off!! You obviously live there-nice place.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

ged said:


> Just back from Calpe,didnt look that much different to us-and we've been going there for 15 years-mind you the roads down to Moraira from Calpe are enough to put any one off!! You obviously live there-nice place.


The coast road between Calpe and Moraira is the most easy to drive on at a steady 30 mph that I know of on any of the Costas in Spain, did you use the top road? If so I agree with you, if not I'm confused.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> The coast road between Calpe and Moraira is the most easy to drive on at a steady 30 mph that I know of on any of the Costas in Spain, did you use the top road? If so I agree with you, if not I'm confused.



30 mph?? we do Kmph here lol!!! that sounds a slow road??

jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> 30 mph?? we do Kmph here lol!!! that sounds a slow road??
> 
> jo xxx


Yes jo, it reminds me of a Cornish coastal road, very winding and undulating, and it hugs the coastline. I meant kpm by the way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Yes jo, it reminds me of a Cornish coastal road, very winding and undulating, and it hugs the coastline. I meant kpm by the way.



A travel sick road LOL. Thats the one thing that I have found with these windy Spanish roads. I suffer quite badly with travel sickness, altho over the years I've found that I'm not too bad on straight flat roads, but some of the mountain roads over here just turn my stomach!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> A travel sick road LOL. Thats the one thing that I have found with these windy Spanish roads. I suffer quite badly with travel sickness, altho over the years I've found that I'm not too bad on straight flat roads, but some of the mountain roads over here just turn my stomach!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Nothing that a strong pair of thigh grabbing incontinence knickers, and a sick bag couldn't sort out jo.


----------

